# Hooking up a dvd player with your tivo



## desarij (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi can someone tell me how i can hook up my dvd player with my tivo and if you can hook it directly with the tivo. Also how do you hook it up to the vcr? Thanks


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

What is it you want to accomplish connecting the DVD player and DTivo? If you want to record from the DVD player onto the DTivo - you can't. If you want to pass the DVD player through the DTivo because you have only one connection on your TV, you can (use coax from DVD to Ant input on DTivo, then put DTivo in standby), but you'll lose picture quality from your DVD player. Better to find some sort of switch box so both components can share the TV input. If you have some other purpose, then please be more explicit. Same question with respect to VCR - what do you want to do.

BTW, this is all covered in the manual you received.


----------

